# Advice on purchasing bits for first project



## beargrease (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello all
I am located in South Wales UK and have just bought my first ever router through eBay, found a Makita 3612 locally thats in excellent condition for not much money.

I have also bought some 15mm plywood light oak 2 faced furniture board for fitting out my campervan project.

The first job i am going to tackle is a cubicle for the toilet and for this i need to cut a 2mm slot/groove in the edge of the door cutout to accept some 2mm knock in edging, i have been reading the forum and i think need an arbor, groover and bearing.

I also need a straight cutter to clean up all the cuts in the boards which i intend to make with a jigsaw.

Can anyone recommend some suitable cutters and a supplier, looking forward to making a start with the router.

Thanks very much
Beargrease


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

beargrease said:


> Hello all
> I am located in South Wales UK and have just bought my first ever router through eBay, found a Makita 3612 locally thats in excellent condition for not much money.
> 
> I have also bought some 15mm plywood light oak 2 faced furniture board for fitting out my campervan project.
> ...


Y

You will need a upcut spiral bit for the clean up when you use the jig saw which isn't vrey good at cutting streight. You can also use this bit to cut the rabbit cut. Their are lot's of bit's out their here i link but i bet you can get them local??? cheeper I wouldn't buy a kit of bit's lot's of them will never get used. 

Router Bits – Rockler – Hundreds of Top-Quality Bits for Every Imaginable Purpose!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello BG



beargrease said:


> I need to cut a 2mm slot/groove in the edge of the door cutout to accept some 2mm knock in edging, i have been reading the forum and i think need an arbor, groover and bearing.


Try these cutters and these arbors from Wealden in the UK

If using an upcut spiral make sure that you have the router on the non-visible side of the cut as there may be some splintering with a coarse grained face veneer like oak, or use a sharp straight cutter (much cheaoer)

Wealden supply good quality cutters at reasonable prices. Their delivery is generally next day

Regards

Phil


----------



## beargrease (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Gentlemen for your advice, phoned Wealden Tools in the UK who were very helpful, and ordered 2 collets and a groover and arbor.
Acquired 1/2 50mm straight cutter and plan on making a start with the router by clamping a straight edge and running the router base along to face some edges.

Kind regards

Beargrease


----------

